# My Site



## AppleOne (Jan 12, 2015)

I would like to present you my places where I put my pictures and my creations.
I would love to share my passion with you and if you make a jump I'll be happy to come even on your sites.

http://www.torracodino.it

Dino Torraco Photography&Graphic | Facebook


wait for you
  THANK YOU


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 12, 2015)

Welcome, Dino.

The pictures on your site seem quite small and there is a lot of empty unused space.
I would like bigger pictures and more of them.

(and I love Italy )

If possible my wife and I will go to Italy for a month in Sept of this year.


----------

